# Google entfernt über 50 infizierte Apps aus dem Android Market [Update]



## Newsfeed (2 März 2011)

Die Apps waren mit einem Exploit ausgestattet, um den vollen Zugriff auf ein Android-Gerät zu erhalten und Nutzerdaten auszuspähen und an einen Server zu senden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

